# Pendulum Squat VS Normal Squat



## SCOOB-GUNS (Feb 9, 2019)

Which is better to gain muscle , gym I go to has recently purchased the pendulum squat machine. I noticed because of the angle it targets my hamstrings allot more from the angle . Which is better to use free weight squat inside the rack ? Or the new pendulum squat ?

Kind regards Scoob-guns


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Neither.

Work hard and increase through your training.

Both will deliver results.

Can't say "X" exercise will give "X" results.

Plus your form may suck at one.

Your levers may not be ideal.

Blah blah blah


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Use both or alternate between them


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

squat elitists vs leg press thread number: 9999999999

squats are more physically demanding arguably the most bang for buck exercise there is plus require a lot of mental toughness that imo will tie over into your training as a whole and pushing yourself

leg press takes the core out of it and could in theory do a better job of just building quads (i believe the squat to be a better ham and glute builder though)

basically do you want to do several exercises for the same overall muscular stimulation and potentially target your quads better with the leg press or do you want to stimulate your core, quads, hams and glutes to a greater degree (slightly less so or equal for quads) with the squat and then do some leg press after and basically have wrapped up the entirety of your low body stimulus bar a bit of hamstring work

long story short do both but start with the more demanding exercise; squats


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS (Feb 9, 2019)

Thankyou for the replies abit like the Hack squat I will use the pendulum squat every so often ,


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS (Feb 9, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Use both or alternate between them


 Will do buddy


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

squated heavy for years , great mass builder for sure. However they seem to develop turnip thighs for me ? Thick at top but not so great for lower thighs , I now do heavy hack squats as my go to exercise and overall development is better , you can vary the feet , the stance and all done safely. Also leg presses with feet low on platform as I do separate exercises for leg biceps and hamstrings....


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

thecoms said:


> squated heavy for years , great mass builder for sure. However they seem to develop turnip thighs for me ? Thick at top but not so great for lower thighs , I now do heavy hack squats as my go to exercise and overall development is better , you can vary the feet , the stance and all done safely. Also leg presses with feet low on platform as I do separate exercises for leg biceps and hamstrings....


 Turnip legs is usually genetic and down to knee joint width as well. I have a similar look and high rep leg extensions improved size nearer the knee cap a bit


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Turnip legs checking in. :thumb


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

swole troll said:


> squat elitists vs leg press thread number: 9999999999
> 
> squats are more physically demanding arguably the most bang for buck exercise there is plus require a lot of mental toughness that imo will tie over into your training as a whole and pushing yourself
> 
> ...


 Slightly off topic but you say squats are arguably the best bang for buck exercise there is. I keep reading squats/deadlifts are the "king of lifts" etc. Which, in your opinion is the best overall bang for buck exercise between the two (squat or deadlift)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ThatsLife said:


> Slightly off topic but you say squats are arguably the best bang for buck exercise there is. I keep reading squats/deadlifts are the "king of lifts" etc. Which, in your opinion is the best overall bang for buck exercise between the two (squat or deadlift)


 Probably the squat due to how much the deadlift taxes recovery

You can squat up to 3x per week without much issue

Deadlifting 3x per week requires a lot of very specific programming and even then still at the detriment of progressing your other lifts to any considerable amount aside from bench

From a sheer overall muscle stimulation aspect you may get a bit more from the deadlift but again it balances in favour of the squat by how infrequently you can push the deadlift at a high intensity


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

swole troll said:


> Probably the squat due to how much the deadlift taxes recovery
> 
> You can squat up to 3x per week without much issue
> 
> ...


 Interesting, I would go in favour of deadlift just on the muscle stimulation alone. I never gave much thought about the recovery aspect though, cheers for your response.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ThatsLife said:


> Interesting, I would go in favour of deadlift just on the muscle stimulation alone. I never gave much thought about the recovery aspect though, cheers for your response.


 No reason you can't do both or variants of to lower overall fatigue whilst still working the movements and the muscles of

Squat and sldl

Deadlift and front squat

As an example

You can of course just squat and deadlift just need to be wary of recovery between sessions


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Use both or alternate between them


Pendulum Squat as a High rep finisher, can't really go heavy if you're tall as you start pushing through your toes.


----------

